# I'll draw or photoshop anything you want v6.0



## BEACHBUM (Nov 21, 2018)

*Turkey Break!!!


*
thanks for 2 out of the 5 most viewed posts in this thread!!



Title explains it all... I have done this 7 other times (photoshop 5 other times hence the v6.0), and it's because I've been on a school break, or just plain bored
*the few other times (1-6, most shitty to least shitty):
https://gbatemp.net/threads/tell-me-something-to-draw.450571/page-3#post-6879093
https://gbatemp.net/threads/photoshop-for-free.442171/
https://gbatemp.net/threads/will-draw-your-profile-pics-for-enjoyment.450886/
https://gbatemp.net/threads/i-will-photoshop-for-free-2-0.458168/
https://gbatemp.net/threads/i-will-photoshop-for-free-3-0.463123/
https://gbatemp.net/threads/ill-draw-or-photoshop-anything-you-want-v4-0.480692/*

*DISCLAIMER!!!: don't get butthurt if I don't do your thing, I may not feel like doing it*

Drawings: I will draw profile pics, images you already have, and/or random ideas! Keep in mind I'm using mouse and microsoft paint for these drawings. I will probably be a little rusty, because its been a good amount of time since I last did this! (*Basically gimme shit to draw*)

Photoshops: I'm combining things, or... idk I'm not that good at photoshop

Here's some examples of both items

*DRAWINGS:

Suggestion: Walugi smoking weed


Spoiler










Suggestion: Fat Pikachu


Spoiler









Suggestion: Yourself


Spoiler










PHOTOSHOPS:

Suggestion: Avy trend


Spoiler









Suggestion: Gamecube Dolphin


Spoiler









Suggestion: Pablo Christ



Spoiler








*


----------



## breaktemp (Nov 21, 2018)

Hello there, I am a fan of Baki the grappler on Netflix and I enjoy playing pokemon. 

Can you draw or photoshop a mesh of the two together ? 

* Maybe the character's from Baki as pokemon trainers or pokemon themselves * 

Thanks in advance !


----------



## Hambrew (Nov 21, 2018)

Ok...


Phew, this is difficult...





Ughh,, what should I do?



AAAAAA



I GOT IT!
remake my roblox character, or draw something relating to LumaCFW and the 3DS.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Nov 22, 2018)

breaktemp said:


> Hello there, I am a fan of Baki the grappler on Netflix and I enjoy playing pokemon.
> 
> Can you draw or photoshop a mesh of the two together ?
> 
> ...






--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Hambrew said:


> Ok...
> 
> 
> Phew, this is difficult...
> ...


----------



## Megadriver94 (Nov 22, 2018)

I'd like a picture of Luigi hooking up a Panasonic FZ-10 3DO.


----------



## Hambrew (Nov 22, 2018)

BEACHBUM said:


> View attachment 150002
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYY my pic is here


----------



## breaktemp (Nov 23, 2018)

@BEACHBUM 

Thanks, I really like it ! 

If I can request another one... 

Currently watching SSSS.Gridman 

Can you do a photo shop with one of the Gridman cast as Pokémon Trainers ? 

Below is a link to blogged pictures of Gridman for the photo shop : 

https://randomc.net/category/ssss-gridman/


----------

